# this place is like crack



## acedia (Dec 23, 2005)

this first thing i do when i go onto my computer APC!! i don't even know how many hours i've spent absorbing info here since i found you guys....i love this place already


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

ditto.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, thanks! That's nice to hear.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Here, here! I've learned so much from the people here. Last year, at this time, I could hardly keep anacharis alive! Now I have three great planted tanks...
I've been a broke full time student for awhile, so I haven't contributed financially, but know that I do appreciate all of the help and info I've learned here!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Try to imagine this kind of hobby existing without the internet. I'm surprised the Dutch aquascapers were able to do what they did 50 years ago. Balancing ferts, finding a suitable substrate, getting the lighting right, learning to trim properly, figuring out how to grow new species, etc etc. isn't exactly intuitive.

BTW, I agree with all of the above. The topics here seem to be more 'to the point' than on many other forums.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

me too!! I never notice it...it's like an normal reaction. But I guess the magic wears off after awhile...


----------

